# kyosho inferno info



## krazikev (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi all, I am posting about the 1/6 losi audi r8 brushless super car . So I want to update all on helpful pointers about this ride. First off yes its not discontinued and price dropped to 1,000. From almost 1200. also just want to inform those who are going to buy one (I just bought mine today) of some things to look out for, before I ran mine I checked the pinion to make sure set screw was tight and it was, but didnt notice any loctight and also noticed oil all over the pinion area, now I have been racing 5th and 8th scale for years and when it comes to metal to metal EXSPOSED gearing (not like a diff.) that there should be no lubricant there, so I called horizon and u will never belive what told me, they said there cars always have SEEPED oil in the center diff. And front rear diffs. and shock areas, so beware and wipe it away because mine had the set screw on pinion back out, he said oil on pinion is to prevent rust, well I would rather have a little surface rust than a stripped gear. He also said to turn the avc off one needs to rebind the radio?? I then found out that was false and all I had to do was turn the knob down on the radio. Also horizon said 3.2 is the cutoff for the esc, now I know thats to low and would never go below 3.5 so I will have to program that higher. Also watch the balance plugs in the battery area, it can get hung up on the driveshaft or pinion, I taped mine. Also the body is held on with 8 screws and takes a while to get off so I used prolines body post conversion kit, I posted pics up here. Also if u are buying one now he said the tires are 2nd generation, not like the first ones that wore out in 4 battery runs, hope this helps people, pm me for any other qs or post here. Also here is a little video of this speed demon.


----------



## krazikev (Oct 29, 2009)

Here is the conversion that will save u alot of time over the stock 8 screw body removal type


----------

